
The Number One Mistake People I Interview Are Making These Days - kirpekar
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-number-one-mistake-people-i-interview-are-making-these-days-2012-2
======
tnicola
As a hiring manager, I disagree with this somewhat. Deselecting people based
on the fact that they did not send you a thank you email is, imho, quite
foolish.

1) It assumes that the hiring manager is holding all the power in the
interview process (which is actually not true). As a hiring manager, Ms.
Liebman, how many 'thank you' emails have you sent to your interviewees? You
think you should not have to? Well, I disagree.

2) It's a nicety, but by no means a necessity. It's a bit old school and in
this day and age, with the amount of emails people get, it's not always as
welcome as you think.

It falls into the trap of A players hiring A players and not worrying about
minutia like this. When B players hire C players, you may get deselected cause
you did not stroke their egos.

